

ASCII Art from 1934 - martian
http://www.squareamerica.com/blog/?p=406

======
muck
I fail to see how this is ASCII art. ASCII didn't even exist before 1934. A
more appropriate title might be Typewriter Art.

~~~
mindstab
Lots of forms of art don't get a genera name until after they've started ;).
Just because the first "cubist" painting came before the term got coined
doesn't mean it isn't a cubist painting. And just because this showed up a few
decades before ASCII itself was hammered out doesn't mean we all don't know
_exactly_ what it is when it's described as ASCII art.

~~~
Luyt
It is also reminiscent of an embroidering pattern.

~~~
allenp
I agree - I think this is more a cross-stitch pattern than ascii art -
especially since it only uses one character (X). It is however quite fancy,
and I do appreciate the time it would have taken to produce it.

~~~
zandorg
I imagine you could just trace over an existing picture then type X's over the
tracing paper, with a typewriter.

~~~
eru
You still need a monochrome [0] picture that looks good at low resolution.

[0] Or rather bichrome.

